# The 300ZX



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Pictures 

just bought it, waiting for license plate and titles and such, then gotta go get the timing belt changed


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks pretty clean...


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Nice 88. Shoulda got Digi-dash though! I love that thing. My dad had an 86 Turbo, I loved that car. Old school Z's are just awesome to me.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Your bandwith ran out.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Your bandwith ran out.  *


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I see it!

Looks nice, hopefully she will be a good investment for you.
And yeah, those old school Z's (Pronounced ZED) are pimpin'.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

very clean, I like


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice, I would change out the carpet tho.


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

is it turbo?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

non-turbo automatic, i know, disappointing.

interior is in good shape, armor alled all the panels and it really brought the black out, a little water blasting the carpet and it'll look nice aswell.


----------

